# 4 Point Harnesses



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm looking for a set of 4 point harnesses.. but not sure what ones i should get.. i'm wanting a set in blue for my skyline.. i'm not sure which brand names are worth taking alook at n so on.. 

Any recommondation would be great

Ty


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

zippo_zx said:


> I'm looking for a set of 4 point harnesses.. but not sure what ones i should get.. i'm wanting a set in blue for my skyline.. i'm not sure which brand names are worth taking alook at n so on..
> 
> Any recommondation would be great
> 
> Ty


a 4 point harness is not a cosmetic..

not really sure why the color of your car would matter... 

Name brands? Try Sparco


----------



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

well i really wasnt sure what catagory it would fall under.. i know it isnt really a cosmetic one.. but as for the other catagories.. it didnt really fall under them either..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you have a roll bar?


----------



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

no i dont..


----------



## SmokeScream (Aug 25, 2005)

zippo_zx said:


> no i dont..


you should go with a ractive one then. it has a strap that attaches to the top point from your stock 3-point harness. i have one in my pulsar.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You shouldn't use one at all without a roll bar in your car... for what should be obvious reasons.

the proper area for a 4 point harness thread would be in motorsports..


----------



## SmokeScream (Aug 25, 2005)

myoung said:


> You shouldn't use one at all without a roll bar in your car... for what should be obvious reasons.
> 
> the proper area for a 4 point harness thread would be in motorsports..


yes, but the ractive ones are not meant to be used with roll balls, there is no way of attaching it


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SmokeScream said:


> yes, but the ractive ones are not meant to be used with roll balls, there is no way of attaching it


Then its rice cosmetics.. think about what would happen to your head if you were strapped into a harness and the car flipped over...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Try www.corbeau.com

If you go with a three point harness, you can get the retractable version...










Three point...


----------

